# Ever look at a ladybug really close?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, I know they are officially known as Ladybird Beetles. But I never call them that! Did you know that the name came from association with the Virgin Mary? I'm told that in Germany the name for these insects translates as "Mary's Beetle"!

Here are some that I photographed:










It isn't polite to look up a lady's skirts, but I'm a melodrama villain so I do it anyway....










Ladybugs feed on aphids, so gardeners love them. This one is having lunch. The ladybug here is a recently-invading species from Asia,










And this lady is ready for takeoff!










Another one taking off....


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey! You mean that their wings are actually folded up and stored under their polkadot covers kind of like hidden windshield wipers on a car or more like a convertible top?  That is so cool.  Great pictures, Mr. Claw.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Really beautiful photos. I love the takeoff photos especially.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pictures!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Do they flap the red wings as well as the iridescent wings?  Who knew ladybugs could be so complicated!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Must be a gurl thing Brendan... AND maybe you should try paying more attention to your guests and their habits... they may stop inviting themselves to dinner!


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow, those are gorgeous.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, Scarlet, that ladybug has some SERIOUS spots on it!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Do they flap the red wings as well as the iridescent wings? Who knew ladybugs could be so complicated!


Carol the red spotted layer on the back is a protective cover for the wings, and just flips up out of the way during flight. They are known as "elytra" (singular elytron). Scientists have a name for everything!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Wow, Scarlet, that ladybug has some SERIOUS spots on it!


It's an Aussie bug!


----------

